# Lump inside opening of vagina? Sorry TMI!



## BabyMami

Hey there,

For a few months now I've noticed my vagina "Flaps" have become a little dropped down and it felt almost as like there was someting inside pushing out/down from my vagina......

So i FINALLY had a look tonight, and to my horror, there was a lump (large enough to practically close up my vaginal opening). It looks like flesh.. pink/reddish and it looks as though it's coming out of the hole.

I'm soo worried. This is my first pregnancy, I'm only 22, and I am 26 weeks pregnant with a baby boy...

Please if anyone knows or has experienced this, please let me know.I'm soo worried :cry:

Sorry about the TMI!! xx


----------



## television

No idea what it could be sorry but my advice is go and see your doctor.


----------



## MindUtopia

Have you ever looked at your vagina before, or at least well enough to know you haven't seen this before? There is a 'lump' that appears to hang there at the opening of the vagina normally. I'm not sure what it's called, but it's sorta part of the muscle structure of the vaginal opening and it sounds a lot like you're describing. It isn't always obvious in everyone. I think it just depends on what the structure of your vagina is like since there is such a wide variety in what's normal as far as appearance. This muscle bit usually sits to the front side of the vaginal opening, and if you insert a finger and do your pelvic floor exercises you should be able to feel it contract. If it's not this, what does it feel like? It's not your cervix, is it? My cervix was really low early in pregnancy (almost to the point of poking out but not quite) and this can happen in later pregnancy if you have uterine prolapse. If it's not either of these things, is it painful or inflamed? It's possible it could also be a clogged duct, which happens sometimes and is usually fairly painful.


----------



## GlitterandBug

It could well be a 'prolapse' - bladder, rectal or uterine. I have a very slight bladder prolapse and can feel a softish lump just 'inside'. I discovered it when TTC and was checking CM!!

Anyway, my Dr said it's not uncommon after pregnancy and childbirth (where all the muscles inside will loosen a bit) so mine came from having DD.

Get your Dr to check it out and see what he or she suggests. Mine told me to do my pelvic floor/kegal exercises daily as it was too minor for surgery etc.

Good luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sounds like a vaginal prolapse- best get it seen to ASAP so if possible they can repair early enough to heal hopefully so you can still deliver vaginally


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Please hun get this checked ASAP! If its a prolapse it's only gonna get worse, especially with the pressure of your growing uterus on it.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I agree with the above posters- it could be a prolapse of some kind, which usually aren't dangerous, but they can interfere if you are planning a vaginal birth. Have you had any other symptoms? Have you been extra constipated/had trouble emptying your bowels? If so, it could be a rectocele, where the rectum bulges into the vagina through a weak spot in the vaginal wall. I have one that doesn't poke outside, but I can feel it from the inside.

Definitely check with your doctor/midwife.


----------



## cat_reversing

go to the DR. Any concerns at this stage in your pregnancy, go to Dr, see midwife or go to triage. Even if it's nothing, that's what medical professionals are there for. good luck


----------

